# recliner mech corpse v2.0



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

This is my second pop-up built around a recliner footrest. Again, greatsuff skull and hands, pantyhose and latex skin, old fence for the box. 
corpse run by cam controller video by davethedead - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid105.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m240/davethedead/halloweenprops2007001
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/IMG_1805.jpg


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

This one is excellent as well dave! Do tell how to the screams are done.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Woody! The screams are just hunter predator calls hooked into the exhaust line of the pneumatics....real easy and cheap....no electornics whatsoever to mess with and perfect timing every time.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, nice job!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

dave the dead said:


> Thanks Woody! The screams are just hunter predator calls hooked into the exhaust line of the pneumatics....real easy and cheap....no electornics whatsoever to mess with and perfect timing every time.....


That is a GREAT idea. Thanks for sharing that tip!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Holy c--p, the screeeeaaaams alone will send people over the edge!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Bah...I wish I had your talent. Id love to be able to make something like that.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dreadnight said:


> Holy c--p, the screeeeaaaams alone will send people over the edge!


lets hope so!!!

cheetahclub67....I just got done checking out your new specimen jar....you got the talent....don't let anyone tell ya different!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Thanks!  
...but not with animated props. 
Thats what I wanna do.*


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I need to get an aircompressor..I mean it. That's it. No more waiting.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> I need to get an aircompressor..I mean it. That's it. No more waiting.


You mean to tell me that with all this unbelievable stuff you have made, you haven't even started pneumatics????? Look out world....the doc is going to be unstoppable!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

WOW those screams are great.... Awesome prop Dave... Can't wait to see more


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

dave the dead said:


> You mean to tell me that with all this unbelievable stuff you have made, you haven't even started pneumatics????? Look out world....the doc is going to be unstoppable!


LOL! Thanks. Your stuff blows mine away, and when I finally DO get a compressor, I'm gonna pick your brain..Ok?


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Fantastic prop. Great job!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

What a great idea with the hunter predator calls hooked into the exhaust. That's creativity at it's best and the skull poping up so fast should send them running for blocks. Awsome job!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks alot TD! I have been really pleased with the simplicity of the scream effect.....looking forward to putting this guy to use this year for sure!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Niiiiiiiice!
Like the scream!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Dave,
I have been lurking for a few months.... I have become a fan of your props. Awesome job!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> Hey Dave,
> I have been lurking for a few months.... I have become a fan of your props. Awesome job!!!


Thanks TS....lol.....actually, if it weren't for the great people who participate in this and a few other forums, I never would have been able to make half of the stuff that I have made! Time to quit lurking and get your hands dirty! The countdown to 10/31 has already begun!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks,
Right now I am busy making extra money, so I can buy new stuff, to make look old. Did you post your Momma pumpkin instructions on this site? I mean this as a complement but for some reason it reminded me of H.R.PuffNStuff. Nothing like reminiscences of childhood memories. Really dug it....
http://hrpufnstuf.blogspot.com/


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

OOPs...found it! Nothing like scrolling down, D'OH!


----------

